# Which type of Ranger do you like?



## Thomas Baggins (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok I couldn't think of an appropriate place to post this so here it is, Anyway I was wondering which type of Ranger's do people like more? Arnorien or Gondorien.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 18, 2003)

Arnorian, they are more secretive and know more, and contain more Númenorean blood...


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 18, 2003)

Agreed. Although when you think of it even though they may have contained more blood of Numenor whose to say that they were better at fighting? All they pretty much did for a long time was watch the Shire and while that could have been tough I think fending off Orcs, Nazgul, etc everyday of the week like those of Gondor would be just as hard if not more difficult. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 18, 2003)

THis is an interesting thread, although most of us are going to like the Arnorien kind of ranger no matter what because Aragorn kicks major butt. But I do agree with Feanorian:


> I think fending off Orcs, Nazgul, etc everyday of the week like those of Gondor would be just as hard if not more difficult.


I have a question...Are the Arnoriens more in touch with nature compared to their Gondor counterparts?


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 18, 2003)

> I have a question...Are the Arnoriens more in touch with nature compared to their Gondor counterparts?



Well I have no quotes to back it up but it would seem they would. The people of the North seem to be more in touch with nature. Especially the Dunedain and the Elves of Rivendell. The people of Gondor had less opurtunity. One example would be the houses of healing. They lacked the true knowledge of Athelas/Kingsfoil which is a very crucial herb. Look at Aragorn he is the one they brought in as opposed to their healers, even though he was the true King who by right was a good healer.


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 19, 2003)

Thank you for the answer


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 19, 2003)

I went for the Gondorian type. Didn't even check how the poll was going. oh well. I do not like the evil Aragorn. He was too smart. Wanted to kill poor Smeagol. The boring Faramir person is just boring. I don't hate him or like him. That's a good enough reason for me to vote that way. But then, they had cooler clothes, too. And that crazy little secret place to hang out in.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 19, 2003)

Where they were planning on killing Gollum...hmmm....


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 19, 2003)

Should I be impressed with your powers of recall? Oh, please. No, I'm not planning on holding that against them. If I was, I wouldn't have shown up in here.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 20, 2003)

*snickers*

Just making sure of that


----------



## ely (Jul 20, 2003)

I think that I really can't prefer one to another. The Arnoriens also fought all kind of evil things and protected northern areas, but they did it in secret, so many people (and other races) never knew what they did for them. Instead of being treated as heros, they were treated by many as rogues. And that is very admirable - help others even if they treat you bad.

On the other hand the Gondoriens fight to protect not only their land but also the land north of them, they were under a lot of pressure, and were so near to Mordor, but still managed to keep that pass into north from dark forces.

I think they were both very brave and that's why I like them both the same.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jul 21, 2003)

Hot and muscly preferably....


----------



## Captain (Jul 23, 2003)

Definately Arnorian. Those rangers actually know something. Gondor rangers have a little too much self esteem.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Jul 23, 2003)

Well I posted this and totally forgot to check on it, anyway sorry about that. I had figured most people would like the Arnorien Ranger's better, all except Yay, of course, anything to do with the evil Aragorn would be, well, evil. Anyway being an Arnorien Ranger in every other area I had to vote for them, although, Faramir is probably one of my favorite charcters, but Aragorn totally has him beat, being King and all, and having almost stright Numenorean blood, so you know.

~Aravorn


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 1, 2003)

Arnorian.... For all the reasons Thôl said...


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh, Gondorian. Pretty much because of Henneth Annun. And because Faramir wasn't so kingly important as Aragorn. I'm not a big fan of that type. *shrugs*


----------



## Turin (Aug 13, 2003)

Arnorien are the best, Gondorien are too proud.


----------



## Stridir (Aug 14, 2003)

Faramirs kind is the best


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Aug 26, 2003)

Very interesting thought everyone! 


PS I couldn't help noticing the Redwall things in your sig and stuff, Turin. Redwall rocks!


----------



## Turin (Aug 26, 2003)

Then join the guild of redwall fans in other guilds and societies.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 27, 2003)

> I think fending off Orcs, Nazgul, etc everyday of the week like those of Gondor



I don't think they did much 'fending off' of Nazgul considering the Nazgul never appeared until the Black Riders set out to ERIADOR.

They did run into the Black Captain at Osgilliath 6 months prior to that, but I think the Dunedain of Gondor didn't do to well in that confrontation as only 4 of them, including Faramir & Boromir made it back after throwing down the bridge.

Come to think of it, in EVERY confrontation with the Nazgul after that, the Dunedain of Gondor didn't fare very well either.


----------



## Turin (Aug 27, 2003)

You can't really 'fend off' Nazgul, I mean they can't be killed by mortal men and you can't scare them.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Aug 27, 2003)

Well wait, you can kill Nazgul. After-all didn't Éowyn bring down the Witchking?


----------



## Turin (Aug 27, 2003)

I read in a thread somewhere how she did it, I just forgot, something about him being killed by the sword that he forged. Don't ask me about it I really don't know.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, I have ROTK in my lap so I'll look that part up............Ok here's how the he dies, 'ROTK, The Battle of The Pelennor Fields'

talking about the Witchking : "but suddenly he too stumbled forword with a cry of pain, and his stroke went wide, driving into the ground. Merry's sword had stabbed him from behind, shearing through the black mantle, and passing up beneath the hauberk had pierced through the sinew and up into his mighty knee. 'Éowyn Éowyn' cried Merry. Then tottering, struggling up, with her last strength she drove her between crown and mantle, as the great shoulders bowed before her. Éowyn fell forward upon her fallen foe. But lo! the mantle and hauberk were empty. Shapeless they lay now on the groun, torn and tumbled; and a cry went up into the shuddering air, and faded to a shrill wailing, passing with the wind, a voice bodiless and thin that died, and was swallowed up, and was never heard agian to this age of the world." 
Well it never actually says that he dies but it does imply something pretty close to dieing, if not actually doing it. I think that his spirit went to join all evil spirit's but his body was destroyed and therefore made it immposible for him to stay on earth.


----------



## Turin (Aug 30, 2003)

Ok, that takes away my point, I'm a little rusty, my bad.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 2, 2003)

Aragorn's Arnorians.

For one thing, they didn't have the rewards that the Gondorians had. I'm assuming the Gondorians could go home and there would be some sort of Vetrens home for them when they retired or something. . .but all the Arnorians got was sneers. . .and Aragorn had to battle alone in the wilderness. ..Sniff. . .sweep. . .

And he's so loveable!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 2, 2003)

I agree with you to a certain extent...

No where does it say that Faramir's rangers came home to praises and such. They were much more respected and famous because they were representing Gondor, while the Rangers of the North represented sneaking, dirty, inn-scare-er-away-of-people's. Something like that... Faramir's ranger's were just known about, and the Northern one's weren't as much.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Sep 16, 2003)

Well your right, BC, but I still simpathize with the Arnoriens. I wish Tolkien had written about the restored Gondor, I bet the Ranger's got lot's of praise then! 

By-the-way BC your coment under your name was the friest thig that made me laugh all day, Elgee, evil. Hahaha like that'd ever happen!


----------



## Arveleg (Sep 17, 2003)

I like both Rangers, but I am partial to the North.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 5, 2005)

Those Gondorian Rangers didn't accept a numenorean king and went for a steward, letting their would-be kings wander in wilderness. Unforgivable, one might say.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 5, 2005)

The ithien(gondor) rangers wern't formed till, i think turgon the stewards time, so it is not their fault.
The northen rangers were just coooler, no respest, no joy, only fighting the long haul till the end.


----------

